# Raccoon recipes?



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has eaten raccoon and if so, 
is there anyway to prepare it that's a decent tasting meal?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Jerky....James


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lot of ways to fix ****, about the same number of recipes as chicken.
First off skin the **** and remove all glands, I also remove as much fat as I can. think the fat hold some off flavors my self.

***** meal in a bag* 

 cleaned raccoon
~ 8 medium Irish(red) potatoes, peeled and cubed
~ 3 lb bag baby carrots
~ 2 large onions, sliced into 1/2" slices
~ 4 bell peppers, diced
~ 4 medium turnips, quartered
~ 1 can cream of mushroom soup
~ 1 1/2 cups water
~ 2 oz Morton's Natures Seasoning
~ 1 large baking bag, turkey size
~ electric roasting oven with liner 
Place **** in the baking bag. Add the potatoes, carrots, onions, peppers and turnips.

Mix the soup and water together in a bowl. Add to bag.

Sprinkle on the Morton's seasoning evenly as possible.

Seal bag.

Put 1 gallon of water in the roaster to make a water bath.

Place the bag in the liner and place in roaster.

Cook for 6 - 8 hours at 250 degrees.

*Deep Fried Raccoon*

 1 raccoon, cleaned
~ 1 lb bacon
~ seasoning salt
~ pepper
~ your favorite batter
~ oil
 
Make sure all the fat and glands are removed from the ****.

Stuff the bacon inside the ****. Season to taste with seasoning salt and pepper.

Pour on the batter and shake to create a thin layer all over.

Add to hot oil in a Dutch oven, fish fryer or turkey fryer.

Cook until golden brown. Remove and drain.

Allow to cool a few minutes before slicing.

 *Grilled Raccoon*

 1-2 young raccoons - cleaned and cut into pieces
~ 1 cup ketchup
~ 1/2 cup cooking oil or butter
~ 1/4 cup brown sugar
~ 1 tbsp worcestershire sauce
~ 1 tbsp garlic powder (or to taste)
~ 1 tbsp. onion powder (or to taste)
~ 1 tbsp salt
~ 1/4 cup lemon juice
~ 1 tsp pepper   
First, make sure when you were dressing these critters, you have removed the "kernels" (scent glands) from under the arms and legs. They leave a distinct flavor if you don't.

In a large pot, place the meat in slightly salted water enough to cover. 

Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer until almost done.

Remove from the water and place on a hot grill over medium heat. 

Coat with sauce and grill to taste. Turn and baste often.


 Al


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas people!
I've got about 6-7 eating all my deer corn.
Fat little buggers too!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I make bacon out of them. I put them in the smokehouse and melt the fat off first....James


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a smoker next summer sometime.
You can't really go wrong with smoked anything!!


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Al, I'm thinking you're the sort that would never go hungry We don't have racoons here but I've taken the recipes to use with other meats.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do a lot of forgeing wild plants and such as well as eat a lot of game some that people just turn their no0se up at and have never tried it. I really like grilled coyote.


 Al


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> I do a lot of forgeing wild plants and such as well as eat a lot of game some that people just turn their no0se up at and have never tried it. I really like grilled coyote.
> 
> 
> Al


I've told people I know about wanting to trap and eat raccoon and they 
look at me like nobody's ever eaten them before haha.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thorn653 said:


> I've told people I know about wanting to trap and eat raccoon and they
> look at me like nobody's ever eaten them before haha.


not many people in the north eat them but some do 

the best I can describe the meat is that of a turkey leg , stringy meat 

cut the glands off then par boil the fat off after you have cut all you can off then you can cook it all sorts of ways 

I think BBQ is one of the easiest , wrap in tinfoil with some BBQ sauce and cook it slow and low 

the kids love BBQ squirrel and the meat just falls off the bones 

most people eat the smaller ***** they are more tender not as old , there is a meat market for ***** in the south east US but not really any where else.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not many people in the north eat them but some do
> 
> the best I can describe the meat is that of a turkey leg , stringy meat
> 
> ...


Would you recommend eating an older one or is it even worth it?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why would you waste perfectly good meat. If the animal is older just slow cook it. be fore slow cookers we would use a big stew pot and cook it slow that way. Then after a bit add root crop veggies like potatoes carrots turnips and rutabaga. You can also coat the stewed meat with a egg dip and fry it that way if you want a crust.
Lot of time how ever the slow cooking has the meat falling off the bone and is like pulled pork then.

Watch some u tubs on cleaning a ****. 

 Al


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

young **** n dumplings! do it like chicken n dumpins! you can do biscuit dough and drop dumplings or regular rolled out refrigerator dumplings. OH BOY is it good!! especially on a cold winter day!! Yum! When I was a young fella and we used to hunt **** every year! we'd always have a big grill day and everybody that hunted would get together and throw many **** on the BBQ grill and we'd cook and eat and have a beer while telling the stories of the hunts!! hehe a lot of good nights listening to the hounds sing as they chased the **** to tree!! sit by a fire and wait! good times! best wishes ray!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Raccoons are like hogs, older boars are stronger. I get young raccoons from my pear orchard in the fall. Skin, clean, remove all glands and as much fat as possible. I hang them in my smoker to melt off any more fat. I make sausage and hams, Bacon using a celery brine.
1/2 cup celery juice
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup sea salt
1/4 cup brown sugar

2-pound piece of fresh belly meat, skin removed

Equipment: a vegetable juicer, smoker and hard wood

Juice enough celery to make 1/2 cup of juice. Heat the water in a small saucepan with the salt and sugar, stirring until the salt is dissolved. Set the belly meat in a deep baking dish. Add the celery juice to the brine, then pour the brine over the belly meat. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate 3 days. Remove the meat from the brine and pat it dry. Smoke....James


----------

